# Serial port on motherboard



## caesius (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in need of a serial port so I've examined my motherboard and found a likely looking header called COMA. It has 2x5 pins with one solid in the corner so is almost certainly what I'm looking for.

Problem is, there's no hint of anything when I boot:


```
> dmesg | grep -E "^sio[0-9]"
>
```

Do I just have to accept that whatever chip is controlling the serial port on my motherboard is not supported under FreeBSD? Or am I missing something?


----------



## mav@ (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't seen unsupported on-board serial ports yet. Try:

```
dmesg | grep -E "^uart[0-9]"
```


----------



## caesius (Apr 30, 2011)

You FreeBSD devs are awesome 


```
> dmesg | grep -E "^uart[0-9]"
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
```

Thanks a lot. Does this mean I'll be doing anything different than if it was "sio"?


----------



## mav@ (Apr 30, 2011)

It is different driver, but it still provides /dev/ttyuX and /dev/cuauX devices with original semantics.


----------

